# Would you post your KM per year for family,,,no more,just you KM traveled ??



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Our KM per year for family ,,,,

TOTAL is for the last 10 years is 150000k or so

own one suv that is 12 years old with a total of 152107 KM to date

SO do you drive more or less ???


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

For just me, somewhere between 30,000 and 50,000 km's per year.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

bought a 'refurbrished' 2000 neon with 40k km on it and drove it for 10 years.
had only 140k on it when I scrapped it last year, so

10k/year.. short trips mainly, obviously, salt & wear & tear did take their toll though.

The thing was designed weird, drove through a big snowbank on the way back to a barn & it threw a sepentine belt.
turns out though the pully I needed to replace costs about ten bucks, I'd of had to basically open up the whole front end and lift the engine to replace it.

So I drove for years without power steering and air conditioning.

Made 2 trips into toronto w/o power steering, talk about scary, especially when you aren't used to city driving anymore (used to drive courier in Calgary, but those 400 series highways are crazy busy, something I'm not used to anymore).


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

Working FT from home and PT 15 minutes away... I'll estimate about 10k per year.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

nice to see use do not drive much


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

10 year old car, 40,000 in 10 years. Includes my two kids driving to work.

Just passing it on now to the youngest, about to juggle university and a job. Have to put $1,300 (including labour) into it to pass the safety. Potholes have been brutal the last three years.


----------



## baker3232 (Oct 7, 2011)

10000 to 11000 per year, wish it was more as I enjoy my car and driving.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Last year about 2,500 km. I put more than that on my bicycle. (3,300 km). I drive into town once a week to look around at Canadian Tire and Walmart.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Starting June 1st, we will have OBD2 devices installed that keep track of our driving habits including mileage. Apparently we will get 5-15% discount for low mileage and good driving habits. In our case CAA Connect, but most insurance companies offer these now.

We do about 17,000km/yr on two main cars and about 3500 on hobby cars. Bikes, I don't know - maybe only about 500km/yr. But a lot more on Shank's pony, mostly chasing a little ball.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Put a rebuilt engine in my Astro van 18 months ago due to the dip tube falling off the oil pump cooking the engine.

Have since driven 43,000 km.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Years - 2013, 2014, 2015
Car 1(2009 Civic):9545, 8608, 8317 KM
Car 2(2007 Elantra):10862, 9273, 7748 KM


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I average about 25,000 km per year.
Prior to living in Calgary it was closer to 75,000 a year.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Probably about 7,000 per year, roughly half of that on each of 2 vehicles. About another 2,000 on our boats.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> bought a 'refurbrished' 2000 neon with 40k km on it and drove it for 10 years.
> had only 140k on it when I scrapped it last year, so
> 
> 10k/year.. short trips mainly, obviously, salt & wear & tear did take their toll though.
> ...


They are talking about expanding the 401 to 16 lanes.......8 lanes each way on the approach to Toronto. Problem is that many of the vehicles funnel off into 4 lane roads somewhere. Gridlock incoming............

We used to drive 40,000 kms a year when my son was playing travel hockey. In retirement we drive about 6,000 a year.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

2005 jeep, 190K ... these days it's about 6K in the summer back and forth to the boat, a few k for groceries, a few more to the pool hall. My wife retires this January, the plan is a few road trips east, west, south. Used to drive much more e.g. weekends to Maine, these days we're just preferring being home ... which is just fine with me.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

15k KM in 5 years across 3 vehicles in 2 countries, so 3K. We use transit and bikes/shoes a lot. Car purchases date back from before Uber.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

30,000 kms per year between 2 of us. 2011 Subaru Legacy 3.6 and 2003 Chev 2500 PU 4x4 and retired.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Me: 3,000 km/yr 
Wife: 5,000 km/yr

06 Nissan, 16 Hyundai. Both retired. 

I put about 25,000 km/yr on my motorcycles.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

wife's car about 35k/yr including 4 days er school week carpool getting oldest son to/from a regional arts high school and her daily commute to work.

my truck a fair bit less. It is 2km to work for me.

So I try to mooch a ride in in the mornings at least a few days spring and fall when it is too cold to bike. Summers I bike abut 3 days/ week.

When I get dropped off it usually means my truck is underground at work, and my weeks work clothes are in my cubicle. 

I wrap up after 5 or so, and walk home. 

The truck does about 10k per year. About 3k goes to visiting my mom on at least 2 Sundays per month for the afternoon. Another 3k goes on Scout event with my guys and thier troop outings. the rest just shortish trips around town.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

About 6-7k per year on my car. I live alone, no wife or kids, and my company let's me work from home most days.

Also put about 15-20k per year on my motorcycle, mostly from long weekend rides. 2000 kms over a weekend is not unusual.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I've been tracking our kms in a spreadsheet since 2012; we average 10,000 km/year. This didn't actually change when we got rid of our car; last year was our first full year of living without our own car and we drove 12,000 kms. This year should be considerably lower, as we don't have as much long-distance travel planned.


----------



## JP* (Aug 11, 2015)

Car 1: 40k per year
Car 2: 20k per year


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Between my wife and I we drive ~25-30K per year.

We have an 8 year old SUV with 100,000 km, and a 12 year old van with 210,000 km (we bought it 2 years old).


----------



## BigMonkey (May 31, 2016)

I put around 12-15k km as a single male.


----------

